# 2014 Season Edit



## lareaper

Hey guys. I haven't posted in a while but I recently finished my season edit and I'd like to know what you guys think. All feedback is appreciated, and feel free to check out some of my other antics on my channel!

Edit: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWI55NBWtdU&list=UUu4q98lJbg35QWyWxYX6-Uw

Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheCollinsherlock

Thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

1. Song sucks and is played out MIA's original destroyed it a few years ago and has since been over used. 
2. Under no circumstances should anyone that puts out a snowboard edit they want people to see ever put the damn thing on YouTube! VIMEO or DIE!
3.At :24 is that the Fischer Price My First Urban Rail? Seriously man hit something bigger. 
4. From here on out I just stopped watching since it's evident you don't understand speed, style, or difficulty. 
5. Send it to Yobeats rejected edits.


----------



## ridinbend

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. Song sucks and is played out MIA's original destroyed it a few years ago and has since been over used.
> 2. Under no circumstances should anyone that puts out a snowboard edit they want people to see ever put the damn thing on YouTube! VIMEO or DIE!
> 3.At :24 is that the Fischer Price My First Urban Rail? Seriously man hit something bigger.
> 4. From here on out I just stopped watching since it's evident you don't understand speed, style, or difficulty.
> 5. Send it to Yobeats rejected edits.


Will you make a video of yourself actually saying this and post it so we can all see how fucking badass you really are?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Should I do it after I post the video of me skull fucking your mom gently with a chainsaw? I see yet again you have a problem with me which is probably due to the fact you just plainly suck at life. 

You people want to see a good end of season edit?

Here.



This is what a good one looks like. Good song choice, good riding, good video quality, and it's on VIMEO. Why is Vimeo better? Youtube degrades your quality and if they see a copyright infringement on the song, guess what, poof gone! No more music.


----------



## lareaper

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. Song sucks and is played out MIA's original destroyed it a few years ago and has since been over used.
> 2. Under no circumstances should anyone that puts out a snowboard edit they want people to see ever put the damn thing on YouTube! VIMEO or DIE!
> 3.At :24 is that the Fischer Price My First Urban Rail? Seriously man hit something bigger.
> 4. From here on out I just stopped watching since it's evident you don't understand speed, style, or difficulty.
> 5. Send it to Yobeats rejected edits.


I originally had a different song but the video was taken down due to copyrights. I put it on YouTube because I already have lots of viewers and subscribers to my channel. I realize the rail isn't that big but it was the first time I hit a street rail. If you stopped after 24 seconds in, you literally saw me bail on the rail and that's it. How can you claim I have no speed, style or difficulty?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Because I watched for a solid minute and just gave up. It's a horrible edit, the length is too long, the editing is bad, the song choice is horrible, it's on YouTube, it's just not that good.

Great you filmed an end of season edit your mom and a few friends might be proud of it and watch it. Hell maybe a random or two on the Internets that doesn't know what a good edit in snowboarding is might watch it. Unfortunately I know what is and isn't good and this is just bad. You want to put it out on a snowboarding forum and ask people what they think be prepared for the truth. 

Does this look familiar?



> I recently finished my season edit and I'd like to know what you guys think. All feedback is appreciated,


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Because I watched for a solid minute and just gave up. It's a horrible edit, the length is too long, the editing is bad, the song choice is horrible, it's on YouTube, it's just not that good.
> 
> Great you filmed an end of season edit your mom and a few friends might be proud of it and watch it. Hell maybe a random or two on the Internets that doesn't know what a good edit in snowboarding is might watch it. Unfortunately I know what is and isn't good and this is just bad. You want to put it out on a snowboarding forum and ask people what they think be prepared for the truth.
> 
> Does this look familiar?


I couldn't view the edit as it wont load on my phone so can't comment on it, But,...

You _did_ ask for any and all feedback. :dunno:

The fact that it's not available to view on mobile devices leads me to think it probably is too long. If you want to satisfy _yourself_ as to BA's street cred when it comes to video reviews? _You_ need to click thru on his link and watch just about any sampling of the clips and movies posted on his site. He does this for a living. 

BA knows his shit when it comes to just about anything snowboarding and his site and signature _should_ be a dead giveaway as to his lack of concern for "interpersonal" skills or hurt feelings. :dunno: Juss sayin'!

-Edit-
If you were to put aside any knee jerk reaction to having your edit insulted and take his comments as constructive (...if not particularly gentle,) criticism. Use them to make some changes based on those observations? Give the resulting edit an honest re-appraisal? Who knows, you might like it better. 


....or not! :dunno:


----------



## binarypie

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. Song sucks and is played out MIA's original destroyed it a few years ago and has since been over used.
> 2. Under no circumstances should anyone that puts out a snowboard edit they want people to see ever put the damn thing on YouTube! VIMEO or DIE!
> 3.At :24 is that the Fischer Price My First Urban Rail? Seriously man hit something bigger.
> 4. From here on out I just stopped watching since it's evident you don't understand speed, style, or difficulty.
> 5. Send it to Yobeats rejected edits.



























So BA thinks your video sucks. Who cares. Last I checked very few people care about what BA has to say. Not that anyone cares what I have to say either.


----------



## chomps1211

binarypie said:


> So BA thinks your video sucks. Who cares. Last I checked very few people care about what BA has to say. *Not that anyone cares what I have to say either. *


1st,... Meme is funny as hell!

2nd,... Good point! It's not like my opinion is any more important to anyone but myself either. 

I do however pay attention to BA's gear reviews. As for the videos on his site, my preferences tend towards the Big Mountain POW edits rather than a lot of park or urban riding vids. Even so, I've seen some fukin' awesome park/street edits on his site!


----------



## binarypie

chomps1211 said:


> 1st,... Meme is funny as hell!
> 
> 2nd,... Good point! It's not like my opinion is any more important to anyone but myself either.
> 
> I do however pay attention to BA's gear reviews. As for the videos on his site, my preferences tend towards the Big Mountain POW edits rather than a lot of park or urban riding vids. Even so, I've seen some fukin' awesome park/street edits on his site!


BA is the reason I took a chance on the NOW IPO's because his review was good and I couldn't find any actual reviews at the time. Although the straps that came with the IPO sucked (replaced mine with switchback straps).

However, his attitude on the site basically makes it impossible to build the community and he scares off the vast majority of new members. Which generally makes me want to kick him in the face. Although I think he is pretty tall so I might have to jump or use a step ladder or something.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

i personally think his site sucks. but I do enjoy his rants and his blunt 'fuck you, you suck' attitude. 
but he was right, song choice sucked, vid was too long saw alot of the same stuff but it wasnt the worst thing i've ever seen. I bet you could remake it into something much better if youre more selective with your clips and keep the long version for yourself to see how you progress year to year.


----------



## ridinbend

I just wanted to put a badass face to an internet badass. I could care less what he thinks is good. I just think he's half the man in real life he pretends to be on the internet. The snowboard industry wouldn't even blink if he and his site were no longer in existence but he somehow he has determined on his own, this high standard of acceptable practice that results in him ripping newbs to shreds to inflate his own ego. And along the way he's determined it's all for the future success of snowboarding. How's it feel knowing the closest you'll come to ever getting laid is your nightly fantasies of skull fucking my mom with a chainsaw?


----------



## Kevin137

I gave up on making edits for me, but I do enjoy making them for Sneaky, cos he is a cool young man who loves his boarding...

Your edit however, I cannot comment on, for the simple fact that i can't see it due to copyright violations...!

I too have a YouTube account, which has vids with 1000's of views, but after having one removed for breaching copyright after 22500 views, I now just post shit on there...

VIMEO only from now on...! Oh, and mine work on most devices... 

So I will plug his season edit on here as well for him... Haha



Sebastian (8) 3rd Year Snowboarding on Vimeo

See how easy that is, no copyright issues, it plays, and has better quality... 

Now can we get back to BA being angry, I was enjoying that... Haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I see some people are a bunch of butt hurt bleeding vaginas. Good to know that there's still a generation of fucking pussies out there that can't take blunt straight to the point criticism. World would be far better if people just said what they're thinking. Oh no I was offended, oh no someone on the Internet was mean. Oh no, this. Oh no, that. SACK THE FUCK UP. 

I also love the "no one would notice he's gone" comment. That one always makes me laugh. 

Here's how you make a good edit with mediocre riding and editing ability. 

1. Song choice. This is the make or break it. If it was popular in the last 5 years, don't use it. If it was in a main snowboard movie, don't use it (unless 10 or more years has elapsed). If its a horrible modern remix of a song that sampled a classic, you guessed it! DON'T USE IT! Also don't just slap a song in because you like it, edit the clips to the actual music and make it match up. If the pace slows down, slow a clip. If there's a good slam and the base drops or there's a hard drum hit or face melting guitar solo, make it match! 

2. Length. The attention span of the average Internet user is decreasing by the day as we as a society integrate new standards of what social media is. The rule for an edit is 2.5 to 3 minutes if it's actually good, otherwise the saying "keep it short and sweet" comes into play. Truth be told most peoples edits should be about 1 to 1.5 minutes. 

3. Filler shots. Filler is used to establish what is going on and the overall tone. Slapping random B-roll or filler in will not work. This goes back to what I said in number 1, make it match! If you are going to start with filler/b-roll you have roughly 15 to 25 seconds to capture the viewers attention, after that it's all down hill. Use this wisely. 

4. The first real clip needs to capture the viewers attention. A 6 stair 10 foot urban rail is not that. A failed backflip shot at dusk in low light is not it. This shot needs to be either a mild to slightly above average banger that piques interest or someone doing a double cork and cutting off someones head in a freak accident. See my point here? 

5. Slams should be shown in one of three ways. 1) Attempt at trick (can be filmed from multiple angles if need be) then followed by landing of said trick. 2) As a segway from one section into another i.e. urban into park or vice versa. This way it keeps the viewer entertained while setting them up with a brief intermission into the next chapter. 3) The full on ender that is just slams where people eat shit repeatedly. This once again keeps the viewer entertained till the end of the edit. 

6. White balance, exposure, color correction, etc. etc. Make sure this is perfect. Regardless if you're using iMovie or Final Cut X or any of its other versions. There is no reason to include clips that are dark or lower substandard quality. If you can't fix it, don't use it. 

7. Vimeo is king right now for snowboard edits vs YouTube. So what if YouTube has a bigger viewer basis and broader demographic. Vimeo doesn't degrade quality, slap you with copyright infringements, and generally suck. There's a reason 99.8% of all featured snowboard edits on the big snowboarding sites are shared off Vimeo. Know it, use it, love it!

8. It's the Internet, no matter how good you are at editing, no matter how good the riding is, no matter if it's giving free handjobs and kittens someone is going to say your edit sucks. Live with the criticism and see if you can learn from it. 

9. Re editing is always an option.

10. If you can't get it right the final nuclear button holocaust save your ass play is make it sepia tone, throw some Slayer or similar metal at it, slap a few Ken Burns in, and just let it ride. The hipsters and general snowboard video enthusiasts will just go with "it's raw and gritty, I'm down". Just don't make this how you do all edits or people will pass you over.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> You people want to see a good end of season edit?
> 
> Here.


Loving this Max Lyons. Was hoping to see his edit this season as I remember his video and thread from last. Plus, he's so humble, open to comments, and seems like an all around nice guy.


From the land of Cro. Shouldn't be surprised haha.


----------



## binarypie

BurtonAvenger said:


> Good to know that there's still a generation of fucking pussies out there that can't take blunt straight to the point criticism.


I know it really sucks when you have provoke someone into a rant just to get them to provide constructive criticism.


----------



## lareaper

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see some people are a bunch of butt hurt bleeding vaginas. Good to know that there's still a generation of fucking pussies out there that can't take blunt straight to the point criticism. World would be far better if people just said what they're thinking. Oh no I was offended, oh no someone on the Internet was mean. Oh no, this. Oh no, that. SACK THE FUCK UP.
> 
> I also love the "no one would notice he's gone" comment. That one always makes me laugh.
> 
> Here's how you make a good edit with mediocre riding and editing ability.
> 
> 1. Song choice. This is the make or break it. If it was popular in the last 5 years, don't use it. If it was in a main snowboard movie, don't use it (unless 10 or more years has elapsed). If its a horrible modern remix of a song that sampled a classic, you guessed it! DON'T USE IT! Also don't just slap a song in because you like it, edit the clips to the actual music and make it match up. If the pace slows down, slow a clip. If there's a good slam and the base drops or there's a hard drum hit or face melting guitar solo, make it match!
> 
> 2. Length. The attention span of the average Internet user is decreasing by the day as we as a society integrate new standards of what social media is. The rule for an edit is 2.5 to 3 minutes if it's actually good, otherwise the saying "keep it short and sweet" comes into play. Truth be told most peoples edits should be about 1 to 1.5 minutes.
> 
> 3. Filler shots. Filler is used to establish what is going on and the overall tone. Slapping random B-roll or filler in will not work. This goes back to what I said in number 1, make it match! If you are going to start with filler/b-roll you have roughly 15 to 25 seconds to capture the viewers attention, after that it's all down hill. Use this wisely.
> 
> 4. The first real clip needs to capture the viewers attention. A 6 stair 10 foot urban rail is not that. A failed backflip shot at dusk in low light is not it. This shot needs to be either a mild to slightly above average banger that piques interest or someone doing a double cork and cutting off someones head in a freak accident. See my point here?
> 
> 5. Slams should be shown in one of three ways. 1) Attempt at trick (can be filmed from multiple angles if need be) then followed by landing of said trick. 2) As a segway from one section into another i.e. urban into park or vice versa. This way it keeps the viewer entertained while setting them up with a brief intermission into the next chapter. 3) The full on ender that is just slams where people eat shit repeatedly. This once again keeps the viewer entertained till the end of the edit.
> 
> 6. White balance, exposure, color correction, etc. etc. Make sure this is perfect. Regardless if you're using iMovie or Final Cut X or any of its other versions. There is no reason to include clips that are dark or lower substandard quality. If you can't fix it, don't use it.
> 
> 7. Vimeo is king right now for snowboard edits vs YouTube. So what if YouTube has a bigger viewer basis and broader demographic. Vimeo doesn't degrade quality, slap you with copyright infringements, and generally suck. There's a reason 99.8% of all featured snowboard edits on the big snowboarding sites are shared off Vimeo. Know it, use it, love it!
> 
> 8. It's the Internet, no matter how good you are at editing, no matter how good the riding is, no matter if it's giving free handjobs and kittens someone is going to say your edit sucks. Live with the criticism and see if you can learn from it.
> 
> 9. Re editing is always an option.
> 
> 10. If you can't get it right the final nuclear button holocaust save your ass play is make it sepia tone, throw some Slayer or similar metal at it, slap a few Ken Burns in, and just let it ride. The hipsters and general snowboard video enthusiasts will just go with "it's raw and gritty, I'm down". Just don't make this how you do all edits or people will pass you over.


Thanks man this stuff actually is really helpful haha. Sorry if I came off as a vag before. I'll try and make a shorter edit with just some of the better shots and use a different song.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

EatRideSleep said:


> Loving this Max Lyons. Was hoping to see his edit this season as I remember his video and thread from last. Plus, he's so humble, open to comments, and seems like an all around nice guy.
> 
> 
> From the land of Cro. Shouldn't be surprised haha.


Cro used to teach him. Hence why he's got that buttery ass style.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

EatRideSleep said:


> Loving this Max Lyons. Was hoping to see his edit this season as I remember his video and thread from last. Plus, he's so humble, open to comments, and seems like an all around nice guy.
> 
> 
> From the land of Cro. Shouldn't be surprised haha.


max is a super chill kid, i actually use to coach him back in the day when he was still learning how to spin frontside and front board thru kinks.

as for the edit, pretty much every BA said is on point in regards to how a edit should be put together.


EDIT: ha didn't see BA's post before I posted, but yes, I make sure every kid I coach has a buttery style or else I make them do gaper runs.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see some people are a bunch of butt hurt bleeding vaginas. Good to know that there's still a generation of fucking pussies out there that can't take blunt straight to the point criticism. World would be far better if people just said what they're thinking. Oh no I was offended, oh no someone on the Internet was mean. Oh no, this. Oh no, that. SACK THE FUCK UP.
> 
> I also love the "no one would notice he's gone" comment. That one always makes me laugh.
> 
> Here's how you make a good edit with mediocre riding and editing ability.
> 
> 1. Song choice. This is the make or break it. If it was popular in the last 5 years, don't use it. If it was in a main snowboard movie, don't use it (unless 10 or more years has elapsed). If its a horrible modern remix of a song that sampled a classic, you guessed it! DON'T USE IT! Also don't just slap a song in because you like it, edit the clips to the actual music and make it match up. If the pace slows down, slow a clip. If there's a good slam and the base drops or there's a hard drum hit or face melting guitar solo, make it match!
> 
> 2. Length. The attention span of the average Internet user is decreasing by the day as we as a society integrate new standards of what social media is. The rule for an edit is 2.5 to 3 minutes if it's actually good, otherwise the saying "keep it short and sweet" comes into play. Truth be told most peoples edits should be about 1 to 1.5 minutes.
> 
> 3. Filler shots. Filler is used to establish what is going on and the overall tone. Slapping random B-roll or filler in will not work. This goes back to what I said in number 1, make it match! If you are going to start with filler/b-roll you have roughly 15 to 25 seconds to capture the viewers attention, after that it's all down hill. Use this wisely.
> 
> 4. The first real clip needs to capture the viewers attention. A 6 stair 10 foot urban rail is not that. A failed backflip shot at dusk in low light is not it. This shot needs to be either a mild to slightly above average banger that piques interest or someone doing a double cork and cutting off someones head in a freak accident. See my point here?
> 
> 5. Slams should be shown in one of three ways. 1) Attempt at trick (can be filmed from multiple angles if need be) then followed by landing of said trick. 2) As a segway from one section into another i.e. urban into park or vice versa. This way it keeps the viewer entertained while setting them up with a brief intermission into the next chapter. 3) The full on ender that is just slams where people eat shit repeatedly. This once again keeps the viewer entertained till the end of the edit.
> 
> 6. White balance, exposure, color correction, etc. etc. Make sure this is perfect. Regardless if you're using iMovie or Final Cut X or any of its other versions. There is no reason to include clips that are dark or lower substandard quality. If you can't fix it, don't use it.
> 
> 7. Vimeo is king right now for snowboard edits vs YouTube. So what if YouTube has a bigger viewer basis and broader demographic. Vimeo doesn't degrade quality, slap you with copyright infringements, and generally suck. There's a reason 99.8% of all featured snowboard edits on the big snowboarding sites are shared off Vimeo. Know it, use it, love it!
> 
> 8. It's the Internet, no matter how good you are at editing, no matter how good the riding is, no matter if it's giving free handjobs and kittens someone is going to say your edit sucks. Live with the criticism and see if you can learn from it.
> 
> 9. Re editing is always an option.
> 
> 10. If you can't get it right the final nuclear button holocaust save your ass play is make it sepia tone, throw some Slayer or similar metal at it, slap a few Ken Burns in, and just let it ride. The hipsters and general snowboard video enthusiasts will just go with "it's raw and gritty, I'm down". Just don't make this how you do all edits or people will pass you over.


...should get "Sticky'd" under Snowboard Editing 101! 


(Class Good for _TWO_ "chainsaw skull fuck" credits!) :laugh:


----------



## PDubz

Good Post BA! 

I still use Youtube but I'm going to make the switch. The song thing and lowering the quality is really annoying! 
I help my buddy edit the videos a little, he did this one for me. 






We are much better skateboarders..


----------



## AntipodeanSam

I think the feedback is bang on and BA obviously knows his stuff and has his own opinions which he has confidence in. Every forum needs the straight talker with questionable social skills and constructive criticism, but can see it would be intimidating to the youngsters/noobs/sensitives (BA add whichever insult you find appropriate), so I guess the forum mentality is if you don't like it, go elsewhere.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

....also as a casual watcher it was alright lareaper, take some of the advice on board and look forward to seeing your 2015 edit:thumbsup:


----------



## snowman55

This is my season edit. Go easy on me. It's my first season riding and I only got to go 3 times. The edits were done by my cousin's boyfriend's sister.

I know the music has been over used but what the hell.
I hope you guys like my riding and any comments are welcome.

BTW, I'm a better surfer.


----------



## chomps1211

snowman55 said:


> This is my season edit. Go easy on me. It's my first season riding and I only got to go 3 times. The edits were done by my cousin's boyfriend's sister.
> 
> I know the music has been over used but what the hell.
> I hope you guys like my riding and any comments are welcome.
> 
> BTW, I'm a better surfer.



*WOW!!!*

Your uncles', cousin's, sisters mom's boyfriend (...or whoever!) must have a really good camera on his helicopter!! :thumbsup:






...presume I don't need the sarcasm smiley here?


----------



## kwillo

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see some people are a bunch of butt hurt bleeding vaginas. Good to know that there's still a generation of fucking pussies out there that can't take blunt straight to the point criticism. World would be far better if people just said what they're thinking. Oh no I was offended, oh no someone on the Internet was mean. Oh no, this. Oh no, that. SACK THE FUCK UP.
> 
> I also love the "no one would notice he's gone" comment. That one always makes me laugh.
> 
> Here's how you make a good edit with mediocre riding and editing ability.
> 
> 1. Song choice. This is the make or break it. If it was popular in the last 5 years, don't use it. If it was in a main snowboard movie, don't use it (unless 10 or more years has elapsed). If its a horrible modern remix of a song that sampled a classic, you guessed it! DON'T USE IT! Also don't just slap a song in because you like it, edit the clips to the actual music and make it match up. If the pace slows down, slow a clip. If there's a good slam and the base drops or there's a hard drum hit or face melting guitar solo, make it match!
> 
> 2. Length. The attention span of the average Internet user is decreasing by the day as we as a society integrate new standards of what social media is. The rule for an edit is 2.5 to 3 minutes if it's actually good, otherwise the saying "keep it short and sweet" comes into play. Truth be told most peoples edits should be about 1 to 1.5 minutes.
> 
> 3. Filler shots. Filler is used to establish what is going on and the overall tone. Slapping random B-roll or filler in will not work. This goes back to what I said in number 1, make it match! If you are going to start with filler/b-roll you have roughly 15 to 25 seconds to capture the viewers attention, after that it's all down hill. Use this wisely.
> 
> 4. The first real clip needs to capture the viewers attention. A 6 stair 10 foot urban rail is not that. A failed backflip shot at dusk in low light is not it. This shot needs to be either a mild to slightly above average banger that piques interest or someone doing a double cork and cutting off someones head in a freak accident. See my point here?
> 
> 5. Slams should be shown in one of three ways. 1) Attempt at trick (can be filmed from multiple angles if need be) then followed by landing of said trick. 2) As a segway from one section into another i.e. urban into park or vice versa. This way it keeps the viewer entertained while setting them up with a brief intermission into the next chapter. 3) The full on ender that is just slams where people eat shit repeatedly. This once again keeps the viewer entertained till the end of the edit.
> 
> 6. White balance, exposure, color correction, etc. etc. Make sure this is perfect. Regardless if you're using iMovie or Final Cut X or any of its other versions. There is no reason to include clips that are dark or lower substandard quality. If you can't fix it, don't use it.
> 
> 7. Vimeo is king right now for snowboard edits vs YouTube. So what if YouTube has a bigger viewer basis and broader demographic. Vimeo doesn't degrade quality, slap you with copyright infringements, and generally suck. There's a reason 99.8% of all featured snowboard edits on the big snowboarding sites are shared off Vimeo. Know it, use it, love it!
> 
> 8. It's the Internet, no matter how good you are at editing, no matter how good the riding is, no matter if it's giving free handjobs and kittens someone is going to say your edit sucks. Live with the criticism and see if you can learn from it.
> 
> 9. Re editing is always an option.
> 
> 10. If you can't get it right the final nuclear button holocaust save your ass play is make it sepia tone, throw some Slayer or similar metal at it, slap a few Ken Burns in, and just let it ride. The hipsters and general snowboard video enthusiasts will just go with "it's raw and gritty, I'm down". Just don't make this how you do all edits or people will pass you over.


Hard to argue with some fairly killer advice there.


----------



## BoardWalk

BurtonAvenger said:


> no matter if it's giving free handjobs and kittens someone is going to say your edit sucks


I'm no tough guy but show me this someone and I'll try to kick their ass.


----------



## ekb18c

snowman55 said:


> This is my season edit. Go easy on me. It's my first season riding and I only got to go 3 times. The edits were done by my cousin's boyfriend's sister.
> 
> I know the music has been over used but what the hell.
> I hope you guys like my riding and any comments are welcome.
> 
> BTW, I'm a better surfer.


Hold up.. How in the world did I end up in your cousin's boyfriend's, sister's video?? I do not recall giving my permission to be recorded.


----------



## snowman55

chomps1211 said:


> *WOW!!!*
> 
> Your uncles', cousin's, sisters mom's boyfriend (...or whoever!) must have a really good camera on his helicopter!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...presume I don't need the sarcasm smiley here?



Was that a "yes I like your video" or "I want to skull fuck my cousin's boyfriend's mom's sister"?


----------



## snowman55

ekb18c said:


> Hold up.. How in the world did I end up in your cousin's boyfriend's, sister's video?? I do not recall giving my permission to be recorded.



That's not you. That's me in the video.

You must have the same jacket,pants, beanie, snowboard, gloves, boots, backpack and goggles as me. 
Damn, that's what you get for buying shit on clearance. Everyone has same gear as you.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

snowman55 said:


> This is my season edit. Go easy on me. It's my first season riding and I only got to go 3 times. The edits were done by my cousin's boyfriend's sister.
> 
> I know the music has been over used but what the hell.
> I hope you guys like my riding and any comments are welcome.
> 
> BTW, I'm a better surfer.


Which model GoPro did she use?????


----------



## chomps1211

snowman55 said:


> Was that a "yes I like your video" or "I want to skull fuck my cousin's boyfriend's mom's sister"?


...couldn't it be both?


----------



## binarypie

Mizu Kuma said:


> Which model GoPro did she use?????


The RED edition. It is a little bulky compared to the others.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

binarypie said:


> The RED edition. It is a little bulky compared to the others.


The one that's harder to mount during certain times of the month?????


----------



## BoardWalk

Mizu Kuma said:


> The one that's harder to mount during certain times of the month?????


very well done :bowdown:


----------

